
Why Americans Just Can’t Quit Their Microwaves - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/07/microwaves-eternal-promise/593767/
======
moksly
Do you want to quit it? I know this article is mostly about low-quality food,
but our microwave heats and disinfects bottles for our newborn daughter, and,
that would have been tremendously more terrible without a microwave.

I don’t think I’ve eaten any microwave frosty food since I attended the
university, maybe once or twice feeling nostalgic and hungover? But I really
love our Microwave.

~~~
giardini
moksly says>"our microwave heats and disinfects bottles for our newborn
daughter, and, that would have been tremendously more terrible without a
microwave."

Ahhh! I remember that! But it was not difficult to put a bunch of bottles,
nipples and caps into a pot of boiling water. Hardly "terrible".

And nowadays most modern water supplies are safe for infants:

[https://www.webmd.com/parenting/baby/should-you-sterilize-
yo...](https://www.webmd.com/parenting/baby/should-you-sterilize-your-babys-
bottles)

~~~
moksly
Well I think it’s absolutely terrible by comparison, not sure why you get to
be an authority on my experience, but ok.

Anyway, we boil and disinfect water because it’s what our ministry of health
wants us to do. It’s also what was adviced by the newborn-specialist nurse
that gets assigned to all new parents in Denmark as well as our family doctor.
We have some of the cleanest water resources in the world mind you, yet they
still consider it a rather big deal.

------
mariuolo
Why should they? The article doesn't say.

